# Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. November 2010)

*Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*

Hallo

Wir denken gerade darüber nach, wie eine Weiterentwicklung unserer aktuellen Pure Power L7 Serie aussehen könnte.

Bei einigen Dingen möchten wir euch gerne fragen 

Was würdet ihr euch für einen möglichen Nachfolger der L7 Serie wünschen?
Wie denkt ihr über Kabelmanagement? Sollte es das bei einem Pure Power geben?
Wie wichtig ist euch der Leistungsfaktor? (Verhältnis zwischen der Leistung, die das Stromnetz liefern muss und das Gerät tatsächlich verbraucht, zahlen müsst ihr nur den tatsächlichen Verbrauch)
Wie wichtig ist euch die Ummantelung der Kabel oder wäre euch ein günstigerer Preis lieber?
Wie wichtig ist euch die Gesamtleistung der +3,3V und +5V Leitung, was denkt ihr, sollte ein Pure Power liefern?
Wie steht ihr zu einem Arbeitsbereich von bis zu 25°C für ein Netzteil?

Bedenkt auch, dass jede Verbesserung den Preis des Gerätes im Laden erhöhen würde und wägt ab, ob euch ein günstigerer Preis oder ein bestimmtes Feature (z.B. ummantelte Kabel) wichtiger wären.


----------



## Kaktus (4. November 2010)

*AW: Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr euch für einen möglichen Nachfolger der L7 Serie wünschen?



Geringere Serienstreuung bei der Qualität. Das ihr euch mal um das Fiepen und Brumen kümmert von dem viele NTs der Serie nach einiger Zeit betroffen sind. 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Wie denkt ihr über Kabelmanagement? Sollte es das bei einem Pure Power geben?



Das ist ein billig Einsteiger NT... was soll man da für KM mehr zahlen? Ist doch sowieso keine riesige Menge an Anschlüssen dran. 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Wie wichtig ist euch der Leistungsfaktor? (Verhältnis zwischen der Leistung, die das Stromnetz liefern muss und das Gerät tatsächlich verbraucht, zahlen müsst ihr nur den tatsächlichen Verbrauch)



Von was sprichst du... Effizienz? Wenn ja, warum die umständliche Erklärung? Bronze.... mehr braucht es nicht in dieser Klasse da es sonst teuer wird. 




Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Wie wichtig ist euch die Ummantelung der Kabel oder wäre euch ein günstigerer Preis lieber?



Billig Einsteiger NT.... durch ummantelte Kabel wird es nicht wertiger. 




Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Wie wichtig ist euch die Gesamtleistung der +3,3V und +5V Leitung, was denkt ihr, sollte ein Pure Power liefern?



Was soll den die Frage? Ihr müsst doch wissen was ein heutiger PC an Saft auf diesen Leistungen benötigt. Wer soll das den hier bitte wissen? Zumal hier auch keiner glauben würde wenn man da unter Umständen auch mal 50W benötigt. Weil ja immer schön propagiert wird das nur noch die 12V Leitung wichtig wäre, was quatsch ist. 




Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr zu einem Arbeitsbereich von bis zu 25°C für ein Netzteil?



Die Frage verstehe ich nicht. Darf das NT 25° warm werden? Oder soll das die maximale Umgebungstemperatur sein.... die Abluft? Steh auf dem Schlauch. Klär mich auf.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. November 2010)

*AW: Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Von was sprichst du... Effizienz? Wenn ja, warum die umständliche Erklärung? Bronze.... mehr braucht es nicht in dieser Klasse da es sonst teuer wird.


Nein, den Leistungsfaktor, auf Englisch Power Factor, sprich wie gut die PFC Stage des Netzteiles arbeiten sollte.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Die Frage verstehe ich nicht. Darf das NT 25° warm werden? Oder soll das die maximale Umgebungstemperatur sein.... die Abluft? Steh auf dem Schlauch. Klär mich auf.


Nein, die Umgebung, in der das Netzteil betrieben wird (hauptsächlich die Temperatur der angesaugten Luft).


----------



## Kaktus (4. November 2010)

*AW: Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*

Ah....ok... 

Zur Temperatur.... 25° ist viel zu wenig. Denk mal an den Hochsommer, da werden es schnell mal über 30°, ganz zu schweigen von der Innenraumtemperatur im Gehäuse.


----------



## eXtIO (4. November 2010)

*AW: Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*

Hi,

erst vor ein paar Monaten habe ich ein derartiges Netzteil in einem Office  / Surf / EMail / ... PC verbaut (Core i3, ...). 

Für die Zielgruppe sind diese Netzteile wirklich in Ordnung so wie sie sind, wer CM, Ummantelung o.ä. will wird wohl sowieso auch zu einem teureren Gerät greifen.

In einem Punkt muss ich mich jedoch meinem Vorredner anschließen: Ein größeres Augenmerk sollte noch auf die Vermeidung von Geräuschen von Bauteilen gelegt werden - das einzige, was man an dem PC in einem stillen Raum hört, ist ein hoher Ton aus dem Netzteil - zwar sehr leise, aber halt ein übliches Spulen Geräusch. Der Name "be quiet!" weckt dort auch einfach Erwartungen  Lüfter dagegen ist nicht wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Frosdedje (4. November 2010)

*AW: Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*



> Was würdet ihr euch für einen möglichen Nachfolger der L7 Serie wünschen?


Vor allem erwarte ich ich, dass die Elektronik besser 
verarbeitet ist und mehr Reserven bietet, besonders, wenn die 
neue Pure Power auch im Bereich von 400-550W erhältlich sein sollen.
Das FSP Forton/Source FSP400-60APN ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür:
Es ist effizienter, hat mehr Reserven als die Pure Power L7 430W, hat zwar kein 80PLUS-Zertifikat (obwohl es problemlos Bronze-Niveau schaffen kann) 
und ist demnoch preiswert.
Restwelligkeit soll innerhalb der Specs. sein und die Lötqualität
muss stimmen.



> Wie wichtig ist euch die Ummantelung der Kabel oder wäre euch ein günstigerer Preis lieber?


Mir reicht es vollkommen aus, wenn die Kabel nur gebunden sind,
wie bei der Antec EarthWatts D-Reihe.
Das ATX 20/24pin-Stecker kann dafür ummantelt werden.

KabelManagment ist zwar nett, aber ist nicht unbedingt notwendig.



> Wie steht ihr zu einem Arbeitsbereich von bis zu 25°C für ein Netzteil?


Nur 25°C Umgebungstemperatur sind nicht das Wahre und zu wenig.
Besser ist es, wenn das Netzteil bei 40°C oder besser bei 50°C
stabil auch bei Volllast arbeiten kann.
Nicht, dass das Netzteil im Hochsommer kapitulieren muss
wie die Cooler Master GX-Serie.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. November 2010)

*AW: Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Wie denkt ihr über Kabelmanagement? Sollte es das bei einem Pure Power geben?



Nicht zwingend notwendig.



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Wie wichtig ist euch der Leistungsfaktor? (Verhältnis zwischen der Leistung, die das Stromnetz liefern muss und das Gerät tatsächlich verbraucht, zahlen müsst ihr nur den tatsächlichen Verbrauch)



Einer der wichtigsten punkte 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Wie wichtig ist euch die Ummantelung der Kabel oder wäre euch ein günstigerer Preis lieber?



Hier wäre mir der günstigere Preis lieber



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr zu einem Arbeitsbereich von bis zu 25°C für ein Netzteil?


Bisschen niedrig, gerade für die Dachwohnung-bewohner im sommer, da wirds bei mir gerne über 25°  30° sollte auf jeden fall im Bereich sein 



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Bedenkt auch, dass jede Verbesserung den Preis des Gerätes im Laden erhöhen würde und wägt ab, ob euch ein günstigerer Preis oder ein bestimmtes Feature (z.B. ummantelte Kabel) wichtiger wären.



Wenn die Gesamtqualität stimmt, dann sind mir die meistens sowieso nur spielereien-extrafeatures, eher unwichtig. Der Preis sollte da mehr beachtet werden

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch bei der entwicklung der neuen geräte ein wenig helfen


----------



## soulpain (5. November 2010)

*AW: Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*



> Was würdet ihr euch für einen möglichen Nachfolger der L7 Serie wünschen?



Eine verpulverte Oberfläche für das Gehäuse, das sieht robuster aus.



> Wie denkt ihr über Kabelmanagement? Sollte es das bei einem Pure Power geben?



Ihr solltet da nicht zu viel Mischmasch machen und klar abgrenzen, welche Serie für welche Zielgruppe ist. Bei 300-500W werden die meisten Stränge zudem gebraucht. Das ist natürlich abhängig davon, wie die Stecker verteilt sind. I.d.R. sollte wegen 2-3 Leitungssträngen, die überbleiben, nicht extra ein modulares Panel entwickelt werden.



> Wie wichtig ist euch der Leistungsfaktor? (Verhältnis zwischen der  Leistung, die das Stromnetz liefern muss und das Gerät tatsächlich  verbraucht, zahlen müsst ihr nur den tatsächlichen Verbrauch)



Da der Stromversorger Anlagen zur Leitungsfaktorkorrektur benötigt, wird sich das indirekt, wenn auch nur minimal, auf den Strompreis niederschlagen. Denn man muss Komponenten anhand der Scheinleistung dimensionieren, von daher sollte das durchaus Beachtung finden.



> Wie wichtig ist euch die Ummantelung der Kabel oder wäre euch ein günstigerer Preis lieber?



Der günstigste Sleeve macht 50 Cent oder weniger aus. Von daher sollte das im Endkundenpreis nicht großartig spürbar sein.

Btw.
Kabel ungleich Leitung
Ummantelung ungleich Sleeve



> Wie wichtig ist euch die Gesamtleistung der +3,3V und +5V Leitung, was denkt ihr, sollte ein Pure Power liefern?



Na so viel, dass es für die PCs reicht, in denen die jeweiligen Leistungsklassen eingesetzt werden.



> Wie steht ihr zu einem Arbeitsbereich von bis zu 25°C für ein Netzteil



Das ist in der Preisklasse kein Problem. Allerdings solltet ihr hinzufügen, dass das Netzteil danach nicht gleich dicht macht, sondern schrifftweise  bis z.B. 50 °C x % an Leistung verliert. Sonst verstehen das die User hier nicht und denken, dass bei Raumtemperatur Sense ist!


----------



## poiu (7. November 2010)

*AW: Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wir denken gerade darüber nach, wie eine Weiterentwicklung unserer aktuellen Pure Power L7 Serie aussehen könnte.
> 
> Bei einigen Dingen möchten wir euch gerne fragen



Gerne doch 



> Was würdet ihr euch für einen möglichen Nachfolger der L7 Serie wünschen?
> Wie denkt ihr über Kabelmanagement?
> Wie wichtig ist euch die Ummantelung der Kabel oder wäre euch ein günstigerer Preis lieber?



Haltet euch nicht mir so einem Firlefanz auf, spart an allen unerheblichen KlimBim, geht doch um Pure Power!

Von mir aus spart an der Verpackung, könnte ja Blister nehmen wie AC , Sleeve, Lackierung...

Aber bietet solide & zuverlässige Technik, denn unterm strich zählt nur das für denn Kunden!



> Wie steht ihr zu einem Arbeitsbereich von bis zu 25°C für ein Netzteil?



davon halte ich nun mal nicht viel, klingt immer nach einer Großen Klappe aber dann gelten die versprochenen Features im Winter zwischen Heiligabend und Silvester^^

Konzentriert euch darauf bestehende Probleme auszumerzen, anstatt dort irgendwelche neuen Features einzuführen!

Was ich von L7 530W halte muss ich wohl nicht wirklich ausführen,  oder


----------



## ile (7. November 2010)

*AW: Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*

Möglichst geringe Lautstärke, geringe Restwelligkeit, stabile Spannungen sind Dinge, die meiner Meinung nach ALLE Netzteile erfüllen müssen, auch günstige.

80plus bronze reicht für diese Preisklasse

Kabelmanagement könnte man im Sinne des Preises weglassen, dann lieber auf die oben genannten Punkte setzen

Wichtig auch: Längere Kabel als beim Vorgänger!!!

Eine rudimentäre Ummantelung der Kabel sollte es schon geben, sonst hängen die Strippen recht locker rum


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (8. November 2010)

*AW: Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*

Ein paar Dinge die mir wichtig erscheinen:

-keine billigen Bauteile mehr:

Wenn ich x Watt von einem x Watt Netzteil fordere, dann hat es diese Leistung zu liefern, dauerhaft, bei weit mehr als 25°C.
Intel spezifiziert seine Kühler für die Prozessoren ja auc bei 38°C.
Es ist äusserst schlecht für das Image, wenn eine Qualitätsmarke 50% der Leistung auf die Schiene packt, die am wenigstens belastet wird.

-Spart überall, nur nicht an der Qualität

Ein Karton reicht, schwarz weiss bedruckt, ein Kaltgerätekabel, das NT, vll noch ein Handbüchlein mit den Spezifikationen und das war es.
Kabelummantelung? Alle 20cm ein Kabelbinder reicht, Sleeve gehört an die Netzteile mit >0,13€/W und ausserdem machen wir im Zweifelsfalle eh mdpcx Sleeve dran 
Spart an sinnvollen Stellen, zBsp lasst den separaten P4 Strang weg, macht den P8 4+4 und alle Boards sind glücklich.
Ein leiser Lüfter, Silent Wings Pure würde sich anbieten, rechtfertigt die 2€ mehr, als die Variante mit Schaufelradturbine kostet.
80+ Bronze ist optimal, 80+ reicht, Silber ist zuviel des Guten.
DC-DC Technik macht sich auch bei der Einsteigervariante bezahlt.
Die Toleranzen der Spannungsgrenzen müssen auf jeden Fall eingehalten werden, Restwelligkeit sollte so klein wie möglich sein.
Mit einem  DC-DC Aufbau lassen sich diese Ziele etwas leichter erreichen als mit dem konventionellen Aufbau, aber das müssten die Platinendesigner selber wissen.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. November 2010)

*AW: Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*

Hey Stefan,
hier mal meine "Wunschliste"
1. Effizienz im Bereich 80plus Bronze reicht völlig 
2. ordentliche PFC im gehobenen 90er Bereich
3. Kabelmanagement ist völlig unnötig, wer das will kann auch ein Straight Power CM kaufen
4. Sleeve halte ich persönlich für unnötig in dieser Preisklasse
5. Die Specs nur bei 25° einzuhalten ist ein schlechter Witz, ich hoffe das war auch als einer gemeint  Ihr tut euch selbst einen Gefallen wenn die neuen PurePower die versprochenen Specs auch bei 40° schaffen, danach kann man eine transparente Abstufung der Ausgangsleistung ins Handbuch aufnehmen z.B. bei 50° so und so viel % weniger ...
6. Ich finde es auch unnötig im Budgetbereich 105° Kondis zu verwenden, das P3D 300W hat gezeigt das auch 85° Kondis völlig ausreichend sein
7. Sorgt bei den neuen PurePower genauso wie bei den E8 dafür das elektrische Nebengeräusche nach allen Möglichkeiten vermieden werden
8. bleibt optisch "einfach" und investiert die Kohle lieber in eine ordentliche Verarbeitung und Produktqualität ...
9. DC-to-DC kann wenns ins Budget passt, ein "klassisches" Design wäre kein Problem solange die 12V Rail kräftig genug dimensioniert wird
10. Die Silent Wings brauchens nicht sein, aber übertragt die Entkopplung der Lüfter auch auf die neuen PurePower, die Idee finde ich bei den E8 ganz gut


----------



## Shi (8. November 2010)

*AW: Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*

Kann man Spulepfeifen nicht mit in Epoxydharz eingegossenen Spulen verhindern? Kostet das so viel? 

Einfachste Verpackung reicht, und mehr als ein Kaltgerätekabel, Schrauben und vielleicht 3 normale Kabelbinder braucht man in der Preisklasse nicht.

105°C Elkos sollten schon sein, die Lebensdauer ist afaik dann einfach höher

Und nochmal eine allgemeine Frage: Wieso nimmt eigentlich (afaik) kein Hersteller Solid Caps als Primärkondensator?

MfG Shi


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (8. November 2010)

*AW: Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*

Hallo
Nochmals vielen Dank für euer Feedback.

@Shi
Die sog. Solid Caps haben einige Vorteile wie z.B. eine vermeintlich höhere Lebensdauer und einen besseren ESR Wert, so dass sie als Filterelemente besonders geeignet sind, allerdings besitzen sie auch eine wesentlich geringere Kapazität als konventionelle Elektrolyt Kondensatoren, zu einem höheren Preis.

Es ist daher nicht nur Vorteilhaft, ausschließlich auf diesen Typ zu setzen, da man auch Kapazität braucht, um z.B. kurze Stromspitzen, wie sie bei modernen Systemen sehr häufig vorkommen, abfangen zu können.

Um deine Frage daher zu beantworten: Man braucht als Primärkondensator die Kapazität der bestehenden Elektrolyt Modelle, unter anderem um eine gewisse Zeit ohne Stromzufuhr überbrücken zu können, die ATX Spezifikation sieht hier 17ms Stüzzeit vor.


----------



## Chaoswave (8. November 2010)

*AW: Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*

wie alle andern schon gesagt haben, konzentriert euch aufs Wesentliche!
Und wenns geht, behebt den Fehler mit den Samsung Festplatten weil das fiepen bei der jetzigen purePower Serie geht gar nicht.
MfG Chaoswave


----------



## FloH 31 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*

Ich würde mich den meisten Vorrednern, insbesondere Erzbaron, anschließen. 
Pure Power braucht weder Sleeve noch sonstirgendwelchen Schnickschnack, dafür gibts ja die Straight Power Serie. Wichtig wäre es einzig, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, die Verarbeitungsqualität möglichst hoch und die Geräuschkulisse niedrig zu halten.


----------



## NCphalon (16. November 2010)

*AW: Möglicher Nachfolger der L7 Serie - was wünscht ihr euch?*

Meinetwegen könnt ihr das Netzteil auch in pures, unlackiertes SECC packen, statt einem Lüftergitter aus verchromten Draht Löcher ins Gehäuse stanzen, keine Sleeves für die Kabel verwenden und das Teil in einen schlichten, braunen Karton packen. Aber guckt dass die Verarbeitung top ist, die Materialien hochwertig und Effizienz, PFC und Ripple & Noise auf einem möglichst guten Niveau liegen. Das wär mal ein richtiges Einsteigernetzteil ohne Kompromisse.

5,0 Bier hats schon gut vorgemacht:



> Ein einfaches schwarz weißes Etikett! Kein teures Glanzgoldpapier! Nur ein simpler Kronkorken! Keine teure TV-Werbung! Und alles in einem gebrauchtem Kasten! Diese Erparnis geht an Sie! Wir haben so gut wie an allem gepart! Ausser an der Qualität des Bieres! 5,0 Original ist ein Pilsbier, gebraut nach dem deutschen Reinheitsgebot! Zutaten: Wasser, Gerstenmalz, Hopfen und Hopfenextrakt! Setzen sie ihr Geld besser ein! Bezahlen Sie jetzt weniger für ein gutes Pils ohne viel Schnickschnack!



Nur dass ihr beim Inhalt net ganz so sparsam sein solltet


----------

